# Powerpoint Downloads from Principles of Patient Assessment in EMS



## chute43 (May 17, 2009)

I stumbled across this while searching for other free stuff. Maybe someone could use this or use it as a study guide 

Delmar Learning Site Download

kary


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 17, 2009)

Great site. Thanks!


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the site.


----------

